# Interface entre ttl y un rele



## JADC (Ago 1, 2006)

Mi problema es que tengo un flip flop T de la familia TTL, activado y desactivado por pulsador. A la salida del flip flop debo conectar un rele para que este active un motor de 5A. La bobina de este rele consume 15mA a 16V. Mi idea es usar un JFET a la salida del flip flop para que haga de "interface" entre este y el rele. 
¿es esto posible?; hay alguna otra forma mejor de hacerlo?. Me conviene usar la familia CMOS en vez de la LS (TTL).
Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Sergio Ureña (Ago 1, 2006)

Facil la familia TTL se caracteriza por sacar 5v cuando es un ''1'' logico y eso sirve perfectamente para accionar un transistor, lo que puedes hacer es lo siguiente, mira la imagen adjunta.

del TTL sale un 1 logico eso va directo ala Base del transistor BC548 puedes usar uno similar al llegar ese 1 a la base deja pasar corriente de emisor a colector y deja funcionar traquilamente de relay, tambien puedes usar un triac , si utilazaras relays muy grandes seria mejor un triac.


----------



## JADC (Ago 7, 2006)

Sergio Ureña dijo:
			
		

> Facil la familia TTL se caracteriza por sacar 5v cuando es un ''1'' logico y eso sirve perfectamente para accionar un transistor, lo que puedes hacer es lo siguiente, mira la imagen adjunta.
> 
> del TTL sale un 1 logico eso va directo ala Base del transistor BC548 puedes usar uno similar al llegar ese 1 a la base deja pasar corriente de emisor a colector y deja funcionar traquilamente de relay, tambien puedes usar un triac , si utilazaras relays muy grandes seria mejor un triac.



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.
Te hago una sola pregunta más: ¿No tendría que poner una resistencia entre el TTL y el transistor?, pregunto porque tengo miedo de superar la Io máx.
Grcias.

PD: en cuanto a programación en general te puedo ayudar; soy bastante bueno en ese tema.


----------



## Juan Enrique Nodal Hdez (Ago 7, 2006)

Me gusta utilizar la familia CMOS en lugar de TTL en este tipo de circuito, esto es debido al factor de ruido (mejor en la CMOS), es decir, esto dependerá de la aplicación en la cual utilizarás el flip flop. Suele ocurrir que la fuente de alimentación que utilizamos es única quiere esto decir que en ella se generan los diferentes voltajes de nuestro circuito, en este caso 5v y 16v, cuando un rele tiene un consumo superior a los 20ma la fuente debe ser capaz de responder adecuadamente en los momentos de conmutación. Por el contrario cuando la alimentación de los CI es independiente de la alimetación de los circuitos de carga es posible resolver con la familia TTL. Por otra parte me gusta la idea de utilizar una R entre la salida del CI y la base del BC, es una buena práctica por lo de la Io máx que señalas, he utilizado entre 470 y 1k0.


----------



## JADC (Ago 8, 2006)

Juan Enrique Nodal Hdez dijo:
			
		

> Me gusta utilizar la familia CMOS en lugar de TTL en este tipo de circuito, esto es debido al factor de ruido (mejor en la CMOS), es decir, esto dependerá de la aplicación en la cual utilizarás el flip flop. Suele ocurrir que la fuente de alimentación que utilizamos es única quiere esto decir que en ella se generan los diferentes voltajes de nuestro circuito, en este caso 5v y 16v, cuando un rele tiene un consumo superior a los 20ma la fuente debe ser capaz de responder adecuadamente en los momentos de conmutación. Por el contrario cuando la alimentación de los CI es independiente de la alimetación de los circuitos de carga es posible resolver con la familia TTL. Por otra parte me gusta la idea de utilizar una R entre la salida del CI y la base del BC, es una buena práctica por lo de la Io máx que señalas, he utilizado entre 470 y 1k0.



Primero y antes que nada gracias por tu comentario.
Por otro lado quería preguntar acerca del "manipuleo" de las pastillas CMOS; he escuchado que son muy "frágiles" a la descarga estática que uno le puede producir con su propio cuerpo al manipularlos; ¿es cierto est? de ser así, ¿que precacuciones habría que tomar?


----------



## Willington (Ago 8, 2006)

hola

si es un problema.

lo mas usado es que mantegas unidas las patillas de los IC el mayor tiempo posible,
es decir almacenalos en icopor o tecnopor (poliestireno expandido) forrado con papel
aluminio. y solo hasta el ultimo momento lo pones en el circuito.

1. si el trabajo es ocasional (poco tiempo ) puedes poner una plaquita metatica conectada a tierra y de vez en cuando la tocas para descargarde. aveces yo uso la parte trasera del chasis del PC  


2. si quieres algo mas profesional, te  pudes comprar una manilla antiestatica y te la pones y esta tiene un cable a tierra.

niveles adicionales de proteccion son:

el piso y la mesa antiestatica.

el soldador antiestatico, gorro para le cabello, proteccion para los zapatos, etc.


----------



## hisaac (Ago 29, 2009)

Hola yo tengo un problemilla similar al aqui planteado:

Yo uso un amplificador 711 y a la salidad de este quiero que active un rele de 5V. El inconveniente es el sigueinte. a la salida del 711 conecte un transistor, el voltaje del 711 llega a la base de este, el emisor lo conecte a tierra y el emisor al rele, y no funciono...

Quisiera que alguien me oriente en esto de por que no funciono o si hize algo mal...


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 29, 2009)

711? que IC es ese?

podrias postear tu diagrama para poder entenderte mejor?


----------



## J2C (Ago 29, 2009)

Chico3001

El "LM711" es un doble operacional comparador con la salidas unidas en un solo hilo, es un Operacional de muy antigua generacion (años 80), si te interesa subo la Datasheet de National.

Saludos.               JuanKa.-


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 29, 2009)

Mas bien yo creo que te refieres al LM311, sea como sea podrias postear tu diagrama?


----------

